# Still Going Strong at 13.5 yo



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

Just to put a smile on the faces of those with much older Goldens. Here is my Hayley swimming/water running today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkqMyW8GhPU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtR4SdynxVE


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful sugar faced girl. She still has it going on. Give her tons of hugs.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I love it! It's always so nice to see the older gold having a wonderful time and getting around so well! 
Care to share some tips on how you keep your girl so active, healthy and happy?


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonderful to see a fit and active older girl, Hayley is a beautiful girl thank you for sharing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How wonderful that Hayley is still going strong. I love the old gold faces. They just look so very, very sweet.

Hayley is gorgeous. Give her a hug for me too.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

What a beauty! She looks wonderful. You should be proud.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

How truly remarkable Haley is! Treasure every moment and do not take any of them for granted. I wish there was somewhere I could take my old girl swimming that did not require a climb to get in or out of the water.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing. its great to see a 13.5yr old doing so well. Keep doing whatever it is you do.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Hayley looks like she could be my Buddy's sister. He is also 13 and a half and still going strong. Lives in the pool in the summer.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go Hayley! I hope my Cocasse lives this long and beyond in good health and happy.


----------



## jlgottschall (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful comments. I think the biggest thing has been swimming her as often as possible. I've probably averaged about 5x per week for the last couple years. I have a couple spots within a 10 minute drive and I can limit the trip to 1 hour which is great.. Both areas have great access points and multiple lakes/ponds. Also, I "try" to keep her weight in check. She's a tad heavy right now at 74 lbs. I have a 18 mo who is a tad below weight so I'm always feeding him. She always gets something. The swimming is as much mental as physical that is for sure.


----------



## tennisball (Oct 14, 2009)

She's so adorable  she looks like she's having a blast.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

so heartwarming! I love the golden oldies!
I have a very spry 14 year old golden being boarded here at the pet hotel right now. He doesn't act a day over 10 !


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Goldens are awesome no matter what the age. Thank you for showing us that they can live at great long life!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Hayley - you go girl! Duke is 8 1/2 and battling (and winning) the fight against lymphoma. He is also an avid swimmer. I am looking forward to when he is 13 and still going strong.

Thank you for sharing - she is beautiful


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hayley is a beauty, she is a pure inspiration!


----------



## Cheryl and buddy (Oct 24, 2009)

My Buddy is also 13.5, He never cared for swimming but he does love the snow!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Way to go buddy! Looks like he is having a ball.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful and heartwarming to see a vigorous senior. I'll bet having the 18 month old has helped keep her young. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! She looks like she is having so much fun!


----------



## molly babe (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you for sharing i had just been looking at the Rainbow Bridge and i was quite down but you have just cheered me up so again thank you:wavey:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Wow! She's doing great! At times she still looks like a puppy - that sugar face gives her away though. What a joy to see that - thank you!


----------



## Fetchtheball (Nov 23, 2009)

Way to go Hayley! Thank you for sharing! She is a beautiful girl!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeet. Love those seniors!

May she have many more 'good times'!

Thanks for sharing.

SJ


----------

